# eclipse + subversion + android sdk?



## mathuin (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a Vista desktop which has Eclipse installed along with the Subclipse plugin and the Android SDK.  I want to install the same software on my FreeBSD 8.0 laptop.  I installed Eclipse from the port but I am having trouble installing the Subclipse plugin.  I added the correct URL but get the following errors when trying to install:


```
Cannot complete the request.  See the details.
Unsatisfied dependency: [org.tigris.subversion.subclipse.graph.feature.feature.group 1.0.7] requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.eclipse.draw2d/3.2.0
Unsatisfied dependency: [org.tigris.subversion.subclipse.mylyn.feature.group 3.0.0] requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.eclipse.mylyn.team.ui/[3.0.0,4.0.0)
Unsatisfied dependency: [org.tigris.subversion.subclipse.mylyn.feature.group 3.0.0] requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.eclipse.mylyn.tasks.ui/[3.0.0,4.0.0)
Unsatisfied dependency: [org.tigris.subversion.subclipse.mylyn.feature.group 3.0.0] requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.eclipse.mylyn.tasks.core/[3.0.0,4.0.0)
Unsatisfied dependency: [org.tigris.subversion.subclipse.graph.feature.feature.group 1.0.7] requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.eclipse.gef/3.2.0
Unsatisfied dependency: [org.tigris.subversion.subclipse.graph.feature.feature.group 1.0.7] requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.eclipse.draw2d/3.2.0
Unsatisfied dependency: [org.tigris.subversion.subclipse.graph.feature.feature.group 1.0.7] requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.eclipse.gef/3.2.0
Unsatisfied dependency: [org.tigris.subversion.subclipse.mylyn.feature.group 3.0.0] requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.eclipse.mylyn.team.ui/[3.0.0,4.0.0)
Unsatisfied dependency: [org.tigris.subversion.subclipse.mylyn.feature.group 3.0.0] requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.eclipse.mylyn.tasks.ui/[3.0.0,4.0.0)
Unsatisfied dependency: [org.tigris.subversion.subclipse.mylyn.feature.group 3.0.0] requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.eclipse.mylyn.tasks.core/[3.0.0,4.0.0)
```

This is my first time really using Eclipse so I don't know where to go from here with this problem.  Once this is solved, I'm going to need to install the Android SDK.  Hopefully it's going to be nothing more than unzipping the file (any suggested locations?) and pointing Eclipse at it as that's all I did under Vista.

Help?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 15, 2009)

Please post questions in the correct forum.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2756


----------

